# Star Wars "Dawn of Defiance" (SWSE) in NoVa needs 1 more player



## madwabbit (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm running a Star Wars Saga Edition campaign, using the WotC "Dawn of Defiance" adventure path.  The group has just started the first Episode and can easily drop another person in, and in fact could use one more player to round it out.

We're meeting every other Friday night at a house in Springfield, VA -- our next gathering is this upcoming Friday, Jan 18th.   I'd like to get a seasoned RPG player who is reasonably enthusiastic about the SW universe (but not so much that they'll freak if "canon" gets altered a bit).  By no means do you need to be an SW expert or fanatic, but it certainly helps if you have at least seen the movies, particularly Episodes I-III (_no anti-Lucas commentary needs to be discussed here, please_).  It would also be good if you have some appreciation of the storyline's cinematic and pulp elements, and how they've contributed to making the SW universe a very cool RPG setting.

Also, it should go without saying (but will be said anyway) that if you've already read through any of the GM-only material for Dawn of Defiance, you'll probably NOT want to consider this group.  

I am running this as an RPGA-sanctioned campaign, but if you're not an RPGA member, I can easily register you (no worries, it's painless and free).  If you're interested, please send an email to: tomcadorette AT yahoo DOT com.

Hope to hear from you, and may the Force be with you!


----------

